# Mosquito and IRL help



## Jakehollender

I'm no expert on mosquito lagoon, but I try to go a few times a year, if you're looking for bigger trout target the sand patch pot holes early in the morning. There's a straight shoreline (runs east to west) that is almost directly east of the tiger shoals area, it's a little bit south, but that's a great spot to target them. Also a good area to get protection from a north wind.


----------



## Classic_Matt

When targeting big trout in these areas try and stay shallow, no more than 1 1/2ft. Most of the trout over 25 inches that I catch are in less than a foot. Jakehollender is correct on the sand patches, they will lay in them waiting to ambush anything that comes into the hole. I look for areas with healthy grass and good amounts of potholes and sand patches that are holding mullet or pinfish. 

Unfortunately for you, both of those bodies of water are still trying to bounce back from some dirty water that we've been experiencing. Sight fishing has not been very good in a lot of the areas but the fish are still there. Your best bet is to go on google earth and look over all the flats and find the areas that appear to have the characteristics as stated above. 

In the mornings start out with a large topwater, something like a top dog or zara spook. As the sun gets up, my favorite lure to sight fish big trout with is a DOA cal in golden bream or arkansas glow rigged with 1/16oz weighted worm hook. When the water is dirty try something that pushes more water and gives off more vibrations such as a DOA airhead. 

Good Luck
Matt


----------



## eastcoastshredd

Thanks for the help guys! 

Going to be close to the area but might not make the trip rest of the way depending on the weather. Really appreciate this tips and I hope I get to put them to use.


----------



## MariettaMike

Every angler needs to have one of these signed permits in their possession.

http://www.fws.gov/uploadedFiles/2015FishingReg.pdf


----------



## Jakehollender

MariettaMike said:


> Every angler needs to have one of these signed permits in their possession.
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/uploadedFiles/2015FishingReg.pdf


Oh wow, I had no idea about that, I guess I've been lucky. How long has that been going on?


----------



## MariettaMike

Jakehollender said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea about that, I guess I've been lucky. How long has that been going on?


Don't know when it started, but more importantly it hasn't stopped. The NEW reg for 2015 was the "NO fish cleaning allowed on Refuge Property."


----------

